# Perdido Pass Fenced-Off



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

Anyone been to Perdido Pass lately ? For some reason - they have 

fenced-off all of the shoreline fishing there on the western side of the 

pass. I assume that there is some sort of failure with the seawall making 

it hazardous to fish the shoreline there until repairs are made. I was there 

yesterday and it was a surprise to me - had not heard about that coming.

Probably has nothing to do with the oil mats from BP that they have been 

talking about lately there in the pass. Redfish Maniac


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That wall has serious issues with sink-holes. They are supposedly giving it a major makeover soon.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, what Cris V said. And it was (is) really bad, you could see daylight through some places.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

That wall has always had 'issues' with sinkholes :yes:
http://blog.al.com/live/2012/05/alabama_point_seawall_erosion.html



> *Alabama Point seawall erosion prompts ALDOT to build fence restricting tourist, fishing access*
> Published: Thursday, May 17, 2012, 7:15 PM Updated: Friday, May 18, 2012, 5:53 AM
> By Jeff Dute, Press-Register
> 
> ...


That's their story anyway... 
I wonder there may be much more to this than it seems :whistling:

http://blog.al.com/press-register-business/2011/12/investors_pay_25_million_for_p.html


> *Investors pay $2.5 million for Pass land in Orange Beach*
> Published: Sunday, December 18, 2011, 5:17 AM
> By Kathy Jumper, Press-Register
> ORANGE BEACH, Alabama -- A group of investors paid $2.5 million for 4¼ acres at the Perdido Pass Bridge on Perdido Beach Boulevard in Orange Beach, according to Bob Shallow of REMAX Paradise, who represented the buyers. The bank-owned property has 660 front feet on Perdido Pass and 760 front feet on the boulevard. Some of the gulfside property was the former site of the Outrigger Restaurant. The purchase included two waterfront lots on Cotton Bayou, just west of The Pass condominiums. John Vallas of Vallas Realty represented the seller.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I think the OP hit it on the head. It has something to do with BP or it's still ol " W's" fault.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Well I noticed it starting to cave in about 2 years ago. This past fall it was really starting to look bad. You would think that they would have started fixing it or at least preparing to fix it before it got so bad that it needed to be closed during the main fishing season.


----------

